# FileDialog Unix Shell



## eldo (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo, 
ich möchte in der Unix Shell eine Dialogbox erstellen, in der man Dateien auswählen kann.

Die Box steht, aber mir fehlt die Variable, die den Pfad der Datei speichert.


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Mai 2003)

$PWD

ist der aktuelle pfad


----------

